# First tutorial! TONS of photos!



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm bored out of my mind so I decided to do a tutorial. This'll be fun.. seeing as I do my makeup in a crayzee order.







Eyes
- Lancome - Constellation e/s
- Covergirl - Clear Mascara
- Maybelline - Brown Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner
- MAC - Black Fibre Rich Lash
- MAC - Fresh Cement s/s
- MAC - Expensive Pink
- MAC - Rice Paper
- MAC - Cranberry
- MAC - Goldmine
- MAC - Beauty Marked
- MAC - Teddy Eye Kohl

Face
- MAC - NC35 Select Cover-Up
- Rimmel - Sunshimmer Natural Bronzer
- Stereo Rose MSF

Lips
- Perfumeria Gal - Peach Lip Tin
- MAC - Pink Grapefruit l/g





Oooh Naked Face! Scary.. and btw.. all of the photos are angled because I hate my face straight on.. and also I'm retarded with my camera. 

After this photo I moisturized and slapped on some Perfumeria Gal Peach Lipgloss. It smells fantastic!





I like to apply Maybelline Brown Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner to my upper lashline.





Curl eyelashes and apply a billion coats of Fibre Rich Lash mascara. I'm an idiot when I come to applying mascara so I clean my lids with a little bit of oil-free makeup remover.





My eyebrows are horrible so I use an eyebrow brush to fill them in with Lancome Constellation Color Focus. Then try to set them into a semi-human shape using good ol' Covergirl clear mascara.





Smack on some Fresh Cement shadestick for a base. I smudge it upwards.. otherwise I sometimes get a random line through my eyeshadow.





Use a 239 to wash a good lot of Expensive Pink eyeshadow over the lid .. and up.





Flip the 239 over and apply Ricepaper under the brow





I use the 219 to draw a line of Cranberry in my crease. Blend the eyeshadow upwards so it's a gradient of Cranberry to Expensive Pink to Ricepaper.





I clean off the 239 in a tissue and apply Goldmine to the inner V's





Mix a bit of visine with Beautymarked eyeshadow and use the 266 to line the upper eyelids. Have some fun and give it wins. Yay wings.





Smack some NC35 Select Cover-Up on the undereye circles





Line the outer 1/3 of the lower eyelids with Teddy e/k





Yay.. eyes done!





Begone evil blemish!





Apply random Rimmel Sunshimmer Natural Bronzer over cheeks, forehead, nose and chin. Proceed to make sexy fish face.





Buff Stereo Rose MSF onto cheeks. I use a cheapass brush... but it's firm, soft and it works!





Apply Pink Grapefruit l/g





Voila! Done!

Not too sure if this was actually helpful, but it was fun. Hopefully this isn't too many photos


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 11, 2005)

pretty, kinda 'sunny'?! and you're so funny. (P.S congratulations on/thanks for making a new tutorial - i love tutorials! *sigh*)


----------



## Sanne (Aug 11, 2005)

it was very helpful ahd a lot of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 11, 2005)

Very informative.


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 11, 2005)

That was fantastic.  You are so gorgeous without makeup and even more beautiful with make up on!!!  
Thanks for that- i may very well try it


----------



## CWHF (Aug 11, 2005)

Gorgeous and well done!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 11, 2005)

That was fun, thanks for the new tutorial, we all love them!!!


----------



## velvet (Aug 12, 2005)

you're beautiful
thank you for the tutorial


----------



## Shawna (Aug 12, 2005)

I am so trying this look tommorow.  Thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## foreveratorifan (Aug 12, 2005)

Great job and I LOVE your humor!!! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are GORGEOUS even without makeup hon!  

I love your color combos too...Cranberry works wonders on you!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 12, 2005)

lol that was fun..i love how to do its! great job!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 13, 2005)

I love tutorials!!! Thanks for making it for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a very pretty look & and it makes me want Cranberry now lol!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Aug 14, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## glamella (Aug 15, 2005)

really love the color combos


----------



## wolfmaster (Aug 15, 2005)

I love it and it's super helpful!! can you do more?!!


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

Great tutorial, I Loved it


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 15, 2005)

That was a great tutorial. You look awesome!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 16, 2005)

you are so pretty! i love your face shape and pink grapefruit really suits your colouring.


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks for all the picutres!!
i am beginning to wish i had found all these tutorials sooner!!


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nicely done!! Don't you just love Pink Grapefruit l/g. It's one of my all time fav's!!!


----------



## ava (Aug 21, 2005)

lol Love your tutorial, funny and useful!!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

you are gorgeous without makeup on and also with makeup on.  i totally envy you!!


----------



## toxicstardust (Aug 24, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 4, 2006)

Finally, a tutorial that uses Expensive Pink (I'm having trouble using this eyeshadow).  Hopefully this works for me once I purchase the other shades.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

This was great! Especially since I have all those brushes.


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh you look so pretty, has anyone ever told you, you look like the golf star Michelle Wei?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 5, 2006)

great tute! u look beautiful


----------



## Lizz (Aug 5, 2006)

did the pictures disappear?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 5, 2006)

*Pics are gone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lizz (Aug 5, 2006)

oh no, bring them back PLEASE!!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 6, 2006)

Your pictures aren't working =[


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Aug 9, 2006)

where are the pics?


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

Lovely tutorial!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for posting!! your tut was great!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, this is so cute!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 6, 2007)

you look beautifull, thanks for such a great tutorial !!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 6, 2007)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tutorial, it's fab!


----------



## breathless (Jul 6, 2007)

hm ... yea. pictures are gone.


----------

